# numpty question re team dressage in-ear commentary



## jojo5 (8 August 2012)

Was at the team dressage final yesterday - a totally amazing day!! Still grinning from ear to ear.....    Can anyone tell me who was doing the in-ear commentary?  Sorry for the numpty question...


----------



## jojo5 (8 August 2012)

anyone?


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (8 August 2012)

Jennie Loriston Clark and John Kyle on the previous 2 days (shamelessly nicked from the BD forum).


----------



## Custard Cream (8 August 2012)

How did you find out about in ear commentary? I was there yesterday and would have loved some commentary!


----------



## Dollysox (8 August 2012)

Someone had mentioned it on here earlier on in the week - they were selling them where you bought the programmes.  It was really good and added an extra dimension to the tests.  It was particularly useful for keeping my non-horsey OH interested all day!


----------



## jojo5 (8 August 2012)

Aha!  So not so numpty after all!!!  That's who I thought it was, but couldn't see her anywhere. The ear thingies were being sold by the programme sellers - it was great, adding an informative and amusing extra dimension - was worried for Jennie's health during our tests!!!  It was a totally great day!


----------



## Custard Cream (8 August 2012)

Annoyed I missed this! I bypassed the programme sellers as I'd been told they weren't venue specific, plus I thought a fiver was steep!


----------

